

Let's all use webkit  (The IE10 benchmarks say not so fast) - bhauer
http://tiamat.tsotech.com/lets-all-use-webkit

======
akx
Uh.

The `webkitPartialBaseBenchmark` function in the linked JS
([http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/Minesweeper/De...](http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/Minesweeper/Demo.js))
is never called with an argument, so the work loop within is... actually never
run.

------
guilloche
If only IE10 runs on linux, I would give it a try.

